# Anyone been to Texas Frightmare Weekend



## CowSkull (Apr 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has been to a Texas Frightmare Weekend event. I'm trying to figure out if any part of it deals with Halloween or if its just about Horror. 
Thanks for any input


----------

